# Evaluator



## reeldoc (Mar 11, 2008)

How does one train to be an evaluator of pound or rescue dogs? Is there some type of formal training or is it mainly experience and intuition?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Experience SHOULD be a requirement but unfortunately it isn't always.


----------



## reeldoc (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there a check list or SOP that you use? Bear with me here cause I've gone on instinct and history with 4 other GSD's.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ideally, someone who goes to evaluate dogs at the shelter should be very knowledgeable about dogs, and especially their body language. There are quite a lot of books out there on the subject and that's where I would start.

Personally, I think you should also know and understand the breed of dog you're going to evaluate.

There's an article on a Shiba website that outlines a very, very basic evaluation of dogs at the shelter to see whether they might be candidates for rescue, and maybe that'll be interesting / helpful to you:
http://www.shibaweb.com/rtemp.htm


----------



## reeldoc (Mar 11, 2008)

That was a great link and a lot of good information.


----------

